# Remington 700 vs Sendero



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

What's the diferences??pros/cons


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Sendero is a fluted heavy barrel and is usually longer than a 700


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Actions are the same as the Sendero is a Remington 700 with stainless action and heavy stainless fluted barrel (you can buy other Remington 700 rifles with stainless actions and 26" barrels, also with stainless and fluted barrels, just not called Sendero) . Barrel is also floated, action has full length aluminum bedding blocks and has a H.S. Precision stock. The Sendero is only currently available in three calibers, 7MM Rem Mag, 300 Win Mag and 300 Remington Ultra Mag.

I advise to go the Remington website and look at their centerfire rifle models. Lots of data about components of each rifle such as weight, twist rate, length of barrel etc. type of information.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

The biggest con I can see on the Sendero is the price tag. You can buy a stainless 700 SPS. Swap out a Timmney Trigger and you have almost the same rifle. No, you don't get the HS stock, but you do get to save $500 to put towards optics. I'm assuming you're looking for a .300, elk or mule deer hunting. Not many shooters within 500-600 yards are gonna be able to make a inch or two difference with those rifles with the same optics. Maybe if you were gonna shoot trophys outside 800-900 yards and didnt mind dropping another 2k on optics, it would be important. Otherwise, I don't see the big difference.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

And if you want a .308 or .223 (also .300 WM)

Check this guy out
http://www.snipercentral.com/milspec5r.phtml

Very similar to the Sendora .... But it's threaded!.... And has different rifling

Should be close to the same price point too....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Most of the sendaro that I have shot , shot well right out of the box , and depending what you are going to do with it light weight hunting rifle or a target hunting rifle I would choose the 700 for light duty and the sendaro for the best of both the added weight don't bother me but I am no humping up at 10,000 feet chasing sheep either , for that purpose , trigger needs to be changed on both guns 700 or sendaro in my own opion . The 700 is a great platform more sold and in use than any other action . So they must be doing something right !


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heavy barrels are just the latest fad like short mags.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Remington Sendero 700 is a long action.
Remington varmint 700 is a short action.
Has nothing to do with stainless,flutted or length of barrel.
Remington 700 Police is a match made weapon with a 40X trigger and a HS Precision dual swell palm stock and far better shooting than the Sendero and same price tag.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My best and worst shooters are Remingtons. 
Best: 700 classic in 300 H&H, Timney trigger, and Leupold Varix3, 2.5 x 8.
Worst:
700 Sendero 264 with Leupold Varix2 4x12. (even after a trip back to Remington)
Not much better:700 XCR Tacital compact 308 with Leupold Varix2, 4x12.
The worst are Remingtons most expensive....
So, I think it's a **** shoot.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Superman70 said:


> Heavy barrels are just the latest fad like short mags.


40 plus years in accuracy shooting......that's one heck of a fad.


----------

